# Snowbird Shoot



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, ran into a guy at my softball game last night who works at UAC part time (didn't get his name) but he was telling me about a 3 course 3D shoot up at Snowbird, August 1st and 2nd. I might have missed it here but don't remember seeing anything about it. Is anyone else going? Apparently there will be seminars, the FMP guys are putting this on I guess and its a two day fun shoot. Talked to the wife and we'll be going up there for sure. Hope to see some of you folks up there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

was going to do it but planes fell. It will be a great time up there. It was not posted up on here riley it was only posted up on the bowcast web site. You can sign up on there web site to the shoot.Dont try to sing up up there the day of the shoot.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i wanna go so bad! but i doubt it because i can't drive yet  lol

heres a link for ya guys

http://www.bowcastatthebird.com/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> You can sing up on there


Please don't sing up there, those mountains are for yodeling !!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > You can sing up on there
> 
> 
> Please don't sing up there, those mountains are for yodeling !!!


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Too much $$$ It's a 3-d shoot not a Hollywood premiere.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Westernhunter said:


> Too much $$$ It's a 3-d shoot not a Hollywood premiere.


I agree!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i wanna go so bad! but i doubt it because i can't drive yet  lol
> 
> heres a link for ya guys
> 
> http://www.bowcastatthebird.com/


Dude, I'll give you a ride...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Westernhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Too much $$$ It's a 3-d shoot not a Hollywood premiere.
> ...


They give out some dam good gifts out at the after party.Like some hog/pig hunts in FL. I wish I could make it to the shoot they are a blast.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

"The new breed of bowhunter"

:lol: -oooo- -/O_- :rotfl:


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

were do you go to find info about this shoot?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Too much $$$ It's a 3-d shoot not a Hollywood premiere.


Oh, jeezus! Crowbar your wallet open and go support the local guy! $49 is NOT that much money when you consider all that goes into a shoot like this. Just setting up the three courses will be a chore. Not to mention all the planning and other behind-the-scene things you never know about until YOU'RE the one busting your hump to get it all ready.

I shoot sporting clays one night a week, every week, all summer. It costs $30 Plus your shells. I enjoy the hell out of it and it's worth every penny. The people that put the shoot on are making very little money compared to the effort it takes to set it all up every week. Money WELL spent. For hell sakes, how much do all of us spend (BLOW) each week on... chew, beer, Mountain dew, cigarettes, sunflower seeds, coffee, junk food, etc,etc,...

We as hunters are a cheap lot. If we can't get it on sale, or steal it from someone we don't want it. But the people in this state take the top honor as being the CHEAPEST tightwads on the planet. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hitman archery said:


> were do you go to find info about this shoot?


www.bowcast.com


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Westernhunter said:


> Too much $$$ It's a 3-d shoot not a Hollywood premiere.


Look where it at. Last year it was at east canyon Resort and itr was one coures and it cost 25 bucks for one day. That night you got to go see the move and then there was a after party to where thye gave away some awsome stuff. They gave a way a couple hunts and a couple bows and they are gaving away a couple more bows this year. For a two day shot and you get to hike and shoot three differnt coures and ride the ski trim up to the top of the mountion it will be well worth the money. Im mad I can't make it this year and I was looking for ward to it. Next year I will be back.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a good point Dustin.... there is lots going on besides the shoot so its not like you're paying your 70 bucks (if you register this late) for an hour or two of shooting and thats it. The way it was explained to me is that there are a lot of different things that Snowbird is offering to go along with the shoot that are included in the cost, or at least offered at a significant discount. There are going to be seminars, a pretty nice party that first night apparently... its going to be more than just a 3D shoot and it should be a really good time. My wife is probably going to go to the spa while I go shoot, and if you have kids apparently there will be lots of things for them to do at the resort as well. I'm stoked to go and meet the guys as well as shoot my new bow but there are all sorts of good reasons for guys to go to the event, especially if you plan on hunting the front and want to kinda get a feel for or get reaquainted with some of the conditions you'll face on your hunt. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> you get to hike and shoot three differnt coures and *ride the ski trim*


Oh boy! I hope it's Peekaboo Street! 

Now it's REALLY worth $49!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > you get to hike and shoot three differnt coures and *ride the ski trim*
> 
> 
> Oh boy! I hope it's Peekaboo Street!
> ...


You know it Tex


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes there a lots of stuff going on up there for those two days. Stuff for every one.This year you will get to do some good shooting up and down some steep and nasty stuff.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Question on the shots up there.... are they reasonable or are there going to be shots that are going to test a bow's/shooters range and might be better off passed over by some folks (myself included)? I just know I'm not comfortable shooting over about 65-70 yards at 3D targets so I'm hoping there aren't 100 yard shots or any of that because while my bow could probably make that distance, I don't trust my ability to shoot that far. This is not a shot at the guys or the distance they've proven they can shoot, I just want to be prepared for the situations that might come up while on the mountain. 8)


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

take the 100 yard shots... Funnest thing to do on a 3d course... Plus you work at an arrow manufacturer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Question on the shots up there.... are they reasonable or are there going to be shots that are going to test a bow's/shooters range and might be better off passed over by some folks (myself included)? I just know I'm not comfortable shooting over about 65-70 yards at 3D targets so I'm hoping there aren't 100 yard shots or any of that because while my bow could probably make that distance, I don't trust my ability to shoot that far. This is not a shot at the guys or the distance they've proven they can shoot, I just want to be prepared for the situations that might come up while on the mountain. 8)


There will be some long shoots. But You can go up to what you feel good with.You dont have to take those long shoots if you dont want to. Laast year we took some 70 to 80 yard shoots and it fun but I would not take that shot of a real live game. Like IWAB said take the shot it fun. At the hardware ranch this year my buddy and I was shooting out to 80 to 85 yards shot.Just let teh people shoot the long range then just go where you feel alright with the shoot. have fun


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> take the 100 yard shots... Funnest thing to do on a 3d course... Plus you work at an arrow manufacturer.


You keep bringing that up, like I get the shafts for free or something.... :lol: Funny, Logan has said that to me before as well but I am not big on just wasting my gear. So what do you do if your bottom pin is set for 60? Just wing it out there and pray? I guess I'll just have to wait and see what its like. Dustin, how hard was it for you to hit the 80-85 yard shots? Idiot, you have one of those dial up sights with the sight tape don't you? Does that make it a lot easier for you to take that shot than a guy with a five pin sight set at hunting yardage or something? Thanks for the advice and info guys.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Hold your sixty right where you want to hit, focus on where your twenty pin is when your sixty is on target and move your sixty pin to where your twenty was and let her rip.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> [ Dustin, how hard was it for you to hit the 80-85 yard shots?


last year it was hard for me up at east canyon. but this year with my bow being sighted in better it got easyer up at the hardware ranch. Do like epeck said or you cna just kinda figger how much your arrows drops and go from there.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

My weekly budget Tex.
Chew=$0
Beer=$0
Mt. dew=$0
cigs=$0
Sunflower seeds=$0
Coffee=$0
Junk food=$25-30
Do you really think I could give up my only vice for 3 weeks just to shoot arrows with some macho blowhards.
What does everyone else spend?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you need to take up jogging.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Westernhunter said:


> My weekly budget Tex.
> Chew=$0
> Beer=$0
> Mt. dew=$0
> ...


Well, at least you don't have any addictive substance type vices...  Do you gamble?

Really dude, that isn't that much money. If you don't want to shoot with blowhards find someone else to shoot with. I don't blow too hard,( at least that's what Zim said) you could shoot with me. Plus, I shoot a stick bow, so it will make you feel really good to out shoot me...


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

fortunately archery is my only vice. I think I could save some money if I started doing drugs and gambling. :lol: :lol:

OH and I will be at the bird shooting with the wife, and it looks like tex and his loin-cloth -)O(-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> So what do you do if your bottom pin is set for 60?


Buy a sure loc...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > So what do you do if your bottom pin is set for 60?
> 
> 
> Buy a sure loc...


Dang, he beat me to it. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> and it looks like tex and his loin-cloth


Not with all those skeeters out in full force up there! I'd be covered in deet from head to toe. :shock:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > and it looks like tex and his loin-cloth
> 
> 
> Not with all those skeeters out in full force up there! I'd be covered in deet from head to toe. :shock:


I imagine the front is going to be quite the bug pit this year with all of this water. It looks like I will be packing the thermacell around.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You aint just a kiddin either!

It'a a bug pit when there's no water. :evil:

The skeeters this year are going to be *OUT OF HAND!!!* Especially in the Uintahs.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

by "skeeters" do you mean "drunk women"??? If they're out of hand up there I'm gonna have to add Mirror Lake Highway to my list...

1) Lehi
2) North Temple
3)...Mirror Lake Highway

...nice...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > So what do you do if your bottom pin is set for 60?
> 
> 
> Buy a sure loc...


Thanks Brian and Rob.... my money is already spent, but not on a Sure-Loc.  Guess I'll just have to make do. Maybe next year's gear list will include one, especially if I start tagging along with my coworker to more of these shoot thingys.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

RR I would take a look at the new spott-hogg series of slider sights(tommy hogg and boss hogg). I think they are built better in the front than the sure-locs and the third axis is easier to use and they are $30-$50 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> RR I would take a look at the new spott-hogg series of slider sights(tommy hogg and boss hogg). I think they are built better in the front than the sure-locs and the third axis is easier to use and they are $30-$50 bucks cheaper.


Definitely will... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

When you find something you like, shop around! i got an older model of the hha for $5. and a slider sight for $20


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > So what do you do if your bottom pin is set for 60?
> ...


 there no resone to spend the money on the sure -loc mostly when you are not going to take a shot no more then 60 yards and if you like trying to get close why get a sur-loc and have to worry about justing it right when you get close.I would rather have a five fix pin and just worry about where im going to put the arrow thro and if I ahve to make a longer shot then 60 yard if I decided to then I will ajust for it.Thats Just me.

Pluse this shoot is only liek 25 bucks a day. dam if you are so worryed about spending that kind of money. Then why are you spending 35 for the tag +10 app fee and all of the gas and food money to go up and hunt.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I got one Dustin, it'd be just for the 3D stuff, then I'd go back to my five pin for hunting. I don't want to have to fiddle with a sight while I'm actually out hunting, although apparently some folks make it work. I'm not worried about the money for the shoot (maybe you weren't referring to me) because it appears Easton might foot the bill if they can get the details worked out. This guy I work with shoots one of the Sure-Locs and he shoots a lot of 3D tournament stuff, without having a lot of money so I know its doable. About the hunt, well, I haven't fished in over a month, limit eating out, etc just so I know I'll have money or be able to justify the money to go hunting. Matter of priorities I guess.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

No im not talking about you riley. The money thing is to the people that are bitching about it. For the sight that lot of work taking off and putting on and sighting it. But yea if you can get it to work for you great.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

There is a secret of mine that I'm about to reveal. I only have a fixed 5 pin sight, yet I have a pin for 20,30,40,50,60,70,80 and 90. that I can hold dead on. Don't have to hold over either.
Get your minds turning. I'll check back in to see if you guys can figure it out. I will reveal this method in the future. If there is enough interest.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

if i had to guess...

1) ur arrows are shooting pretty flat out to 40 so u use one pin for that?

2) u use ur pin house. the top as 20 and the bottom as 90 and the mid as whatever is in the middle. 

idk u tell me


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

You stack your pins like EPEK explained. 

I went to the FMP shoot last year with SWbuckmaster and had a good time. Shots from 8 to 80 yards and further if you wanted to take them. I think you can learn a lot from people who are pushing themselves to be better....SW sure taught me a thing or two. Pretty ideal setting to get ready for the hunts.

As for the $50 bucks.....that's about on par with the R-100. $40 for an individual. 

I think the fact that this is going to be a family friendly deal makes it even better. If I remember correctly Kids under 12 are free. If there is a long shot and you don't want to take it......walk up a bit..no big deal.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Not even close.
I have an actual pin for every ten yard increment from 20-90
Yet I only have 5 pins. And I hold the pin right on.
There is only one possible way to do this that I know of. So it's not that hard to figure out. Just think "outside the box" sorta speak.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

SWbuckmaster is a hell of a shot and someone that I respect as an archer/bowhunter. Good all around guy and a friend. Pretty knowledgeable too. I'm sure he does have a few tricks up his sleeve that I don't know about.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You've got a six pin fixed rig mounted on a sure lock pivot. Past 60 you just move the sight and re-use the six pins again.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Or you have the G5 with the one variable pin...


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

re read my 1st post. It is a *fixed pin* 5 pin sight.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, I've got it figured out now.

You've got three 300 grain arrows in your quiver which are your "fast" arrows. You use these out past 50 yards where flat shooting and speed is everything. Then, you've got three 600 grain arrows that are your close range "heavy penetrators" for all your shots out to 50 yards.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> if i had to guess...
> 
> 1) ur arrows are shooting pretty flat out to 40 so u use one pin for that?


thats pretty close to what i said texo


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

You guys need to think in more simplistic terms.
I'll give a hint.
Think about your peep.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, you've got a sliding peep... Or may be two different peeps...

It sounds like you just took a complicated aiming system and made it unbelievably complicated. :?


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

Peep does not move. That would be suicide!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, we give, if it's not some top secret, patent-pending invention tell us already. :roll:


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW! I really thought that there would be more than one person interested in this method. I just tried loading a picture that I drew into photobucket but it won't take a PDF. file.
So, if you really want to know, send me your e-mail in a p.m. and I'll send you the picture and explanation.

Sorry, I did not mean to highjack this thread. Lets get back on topic!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I rearranged my LASIK surgery to the weekend after this shoot. Hope it was worth it. Screws me for elk hunt though.... oh well, hopefully I'll feel confident enough in the healing that I can duck hunt by October. 3 month total heal time for the eye flap and I don't want to be packin eye drops and all that with me all over the mountain. Shoot should be the last time I shoot my bow for a while.


----------

